# Weed ID



## Adimice (Jan 18, 2016)

I burned down grass last Aug. planted OG in Sept , got a good stand, and this stuff came up during the winter.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I can't quite make out the picture.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks to be a variety of chickweed....it's a winter annual and a persistent little devil. Probably the best thing to do is hit it with a herbicide this fall when it germinates.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Adimice said:


> I burned down grass last Aug. planted OG in Sept , got a good stand, and this stuff came up during the winter.


is the flower white or blue? If white, I am guessing it is mouse ear chickweed which is one of the more persistent chickweed varieties and as Mike said, go after it in the fall-I am in northwestern Va and the best spray time for it is Oct 1. If the flowers are blue, it is speedwell and you have another issue on your hand. I stopped growing Timothy because of speedwell problems, Chaparral will wipe it out, again in Oct, but will also wipe out timothy as well or at least hurt it badly. Chaparral also has some residual since it has some grazon in it. Cimaron will not get it, you have to have the cimaron-grazon combo of Chaparral


----------



## Adimice (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks guys, I was waiting till the Og got 3-4 branchings then hit it with 24D


----------



## Adimice (Jan 18, 2016)

I believe you nailed it Haynan1, mouse ear chickweed


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Adimice said:


> Thanks guys, I was waiting till the Og got 3-4 branchings then hit it with 24D


2-4d will stunt it, but that's about it. If I remember right, on a scale of 1-10 for herbicide effectiveness, 2-4d is about a 2 on chickweed.....Grazon had the highest grade.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I've got chickweed and henbit bad in a field I sprayed last summer and drilled in September. Had a diluge of rain last night so I'm going to spray with GrazonNext on Thursday. If I don't, the stuff will choke my new grass out. I risk stunting or killing my new grass, I can't win. If it screws it up, I'm rounduping and planting corn or something.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just spray OG yesterday with Lo-Vol 2,4D. Not much chickweed, some henbit and pennycress. Can't wait until daylight to see how I smoked them.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> I've got chickweed and henbit bad in a field I sprayed last summer and drilled in September. Had a diluge of rain last night so I'm going to spray with GrazonNext on Thursday. If I don't, the stuff will choke my new grass out. I risk stunting or killing my new grass, I can't win. If it screws it up, I'm rounduping and planting corn or something.


BW, has your new grass tillered yet?

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

For the most part they have tillered. The leaf sheaths are not as thick as I'd like because the henbit is literally choking it. If I don't spray I'm afraid I'll have nothing.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Adimice said:


> Thanks guys, I was waiting till the Og got 3-4 branchings then hit it with 24D


If you have mouse ear chickweed you are wasting your money with 24d. I also tried 24d and banvel without success. Grazon is your best option.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> I've got chickweed and henbit bad in a field I sprayed last summer and drilled in September. Had a diluge of rain last night so I'm going to spray with GrazonNext on Thursday. If I don't, the stuff will choke my new grass out. I risk stunting or killing my new grass, I can't win. If it screws it up, I'm rounduping and planting corn or something.


BW- I feel your pain. Been there done that. If you don't spray you have a mess, and if you do spray you still may have a mess. I have had three straight overseeding events compromised by weather and am still fighting henbit and chickweed. I think I finally got above water this spring.


----------



## Adimice (Jan 18, 2016)

I will definitely try Grazon. Do I still have to wait till the OG has 3-4 branchings ? I hate seeing it my perfect stand of OG.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Adimice said:


> I will definitely try Grazon. Do I still have to wait till the OG has 3-4 branchings ? I hate seeing it my perfect stand of OG.


Yes.

Regards, Mike


----------

